# Few pics from today in Mevagissey Cornwall



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

We had a night down in cornwall last night with the mrs and little un so diceided to pop down to Mevagissey and grab a few pics.

They were taken on my d40 with standard lense 18-55.

Im still a novice with the SLR so any tips :thumb:

Here goes:



























































































and finally 1 of the little un all wrapped up snug.










Paul​


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like #8

Thing I remember most about Mevagissey as that all the streets are impossibly narrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

JasonRS said:


> I really like #8
> 
> Thing I remember most about Mevagissey as that all the streets are impossibly narrow.


Yeah just a tad and they have buses going down them too. :doublesho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Great set of pics.



JasonRS said:


> I really like #8
> 
> Thing I remember most about Mevagissey as that all the streets are impossibly narrow.


Oh yes. Also has a top notch restrarant on the corner, over looking the harbour that does an awesome cornish pastie and chips.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah number 8 and your lil'un are the best pics. I cant help but think number 8 would look mental shot on a fisheye.

So it would look like this with crazy distortion.









I just love the lens, use it all the time in skate videography


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great pics paul, and loads of memories for me. I used to go there with my parents every year until leaving home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Finerdetails said:


> great pics paul, and loads of memories for me. I used to go there with my parents every year until leaving home.


Thanks Iain

My mrs use to also visit there yearly too, so brought a few memories back for her too.

A lovely little place but was it ever cold and windy today.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Great set of pics.
> 
> Oh yes. Also has a top notch restaurant on the corner, over looking the harbour that does an awesome Cornish pastie and chips.


went there 2 yrs on a row last yr , also love that restaurant and the model railway is great just a big kid . and the streets well narrow .

when we were there was staying around the cove at pentewan sands but left the power boat in the harbour .but one problem had to swim to it and from it then walk throw the town to the car park on the edge of town lol.

great pic s little one looking cold .

cheers for sharing , great memories :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Pin sharp shots mate! well captured and some good angles. :thumb:

I am loving the narrow street shot. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Just playing around on nero photosnap


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You didn't by anychance take a walk up the steps from the, I think the outer habour, that once at the top over looks the entire harbour?

Did that last time me and the folks were down there. Cracking view from right up top.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

neilos said:


> You didn't by anychance take a walk up the steps from the, I think the outer habour, that once at the top over looks the entire harbour?
> 
> Did that last time me and the folks were down there. Cracking view from right up top.


No didn't go up the steps mate had the pushchair and the steps looked all wet/algy and very slippery so gave them a miss.

Plus it was blowing a gale down there today...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nope, sorry it does not work for me. 

Try a desaturation of the shot filled in with colour of the little blue boat in the fore ground.


Just my 2p worth.


Maxtor.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice shots Paul 

would you mind if I had a play around in ps with one


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

mteam said:


> Nice shots Paul
> 
> would you mind if I had a play around in ps with one


No worries mate feel free


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Dont know if you'll like it or not but I thought this one was perfect for a technique I'd read about on TP

see what you think










I'm not sure myself

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

mteam said:


> Dont know if you'll like it or not but I thought this one was perfect for a technique I'd read about on TP
> 
> see what you think
> 
> ...


looks pretty good to me Jack. :thumb:


----------

